# USB HDD Format question



## danaeckel (Mar 25, 2012)

Greetings,
   Today on my FreeBSD 9.0 system I format a 1TB USB HDD with the UFS file system. When I look at my drive, I get a report that 843.5 is free. Another check said I used 8% of the drive. Is this normal?

Dana


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, ~8% is reserved for the root user. This is to make sure that when the disk is full, root still has enough space to work with and to remedy the problem. This is why a disk can be more than 100% full in df (e.g. -105%]).


----------



## danaeckel (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok thanks. I figured the OS kept some in reserve, but when I saw it was a couple hundred Megs vanished I had to question it.

Dana


----------

